# How do you keep your salt from freezing?



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello.

I run a few dump trucks. I do not have land to keep salt. Thus I buy the marked up way to high salt from the supply store. They are not open on weekends usually. So if there is snow called for then I need to pick it up Friday afternoon. 

The ***** is that it being in the truck so long it turns to stone every where where it touches the metal. I tarp it with a heavy duty tarp, but that just saves the top.

I was thinking to lay sheets of plywood in before the salt is dumped in. Anyone try that before, does it work?

Also if you have any secrets I'd appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

As much as this sucks to say. I think if I were you I'd keep a couple pallets worth of bagged salt around & use that over the weekends if needed. I never leave salt in a truck for this reason, once you've chipped it out once or twice, most with half a brain learn


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have been told you can spray it with salt brine to keep it from frezzing. I have never done this but it may be worth a try.

Mike


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Have you tried coating your box with waste oil? We coat our dumps after every storm.!!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt caking*



PGHplowguy;1144987 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I run a few dump trucks. I do not have land to keep salt. Thus I buy the marked up way to high salt from the supply store. They are not open on weekends usually. So if there is snow called for then I need to pick it up Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


" Its strange that you mention this as Halite in bulk is almost always sprayed with Sodium Ferro Cyanide "No Cake" which is a food grade anti-caking agent to prevent exactly what you are dealing with.

The dump body and the Halite are both moisture magnets and that is why you are having this issue.

The dump body being metal is subject to temperature changes and as a result attracts moisture.

The natural chemistry that makes Sodium Chloride-Halite miss behave is that it is Hygroscopic and it attracts moisture due to the salinity.

The plywood would help you tremendously as it would create a barrier to the metal and reduce the moisture transfer considerably for you.

You should also line the dump bodys with heavy plastic drop cloths before you install the plywood which will add an additional barrier to the moisture.

The use of a saline brine sprayed on the salt before it is dumped will also aid in its ejection BUT the dump body should bbe lined with a barrier.

My other question is whether these dump bodies are the type that can have engine exhaust piped through them to heat the bodies?

I can provide you with more information about dump body liners if you would like to send me a PM and then I will email you off the board.


----------



## Bkillian25 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would say you should pre treat your salt http://www.syntechproducts.com/syntech-m2000.ivnu I use the M1000 for my lots and the M2000 for my salt


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hopefully I understood you right. You really gotta keep it dry, that is most of it. But why not just put a thin layer of uhmw poly in there? It will be an insulating layer and if moisture does get in, at least the frozen stuff won't stick to it. Plywood will trap and hold moisture where the uhmw poly won't. Cut them to the right height for the vertical sides and fasten at the top only so you can just pull it out a bit and wash behind it. Just use a few stainless fasteners. Nothing will stick to it anymore. Put it on the bottom too and it will slide back a lot nicer too. Just make sure you make it easy to lift up and clean under. Only put fasteners at the front of each sheet so you can just flex it up and wash under it. Works good if you haul snow too, the snow just slides out and doesn't stick to the bottom. 4x8 or 4x10 sheets of poly 1/8" thick are not that expensive when you figure in how much down time it will save.

I deal with Plastics International in Eden Prairie, MN and they always have what I need and can even make straight cuts for you. Good guys and good service. You may be able to find a uhmw dealer near you though.

Just my .02


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Build a salt bin or sub it out to someone who can salt on weekends might be cheaper then digging it out...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

PowersTree;1145157 said:


> Have you tried coating your box with waste oil? We coat our dumps after every storm.!!


It works but I wouldn't post this on a public forum this day in age, your likely to have your Department of Environmental Management or whatever it would be called at your door.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

if it does freeze up on you dump a couple gallons of windshield washer fluid over it and thatwill thaw it out.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

clark lawn;1146790 said:


> if it does freeze up on you dump a couple gallons of windshield washer fluid over it and thatwill thaw it out.


is this true? i have a bunch of bags that are clumps of solid salt... i need honest answers before i ruin 40 dollars worth of salt.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*

Dont throw it out in any case as the salt has simply reacted chemically with the moisture and atttacted the other salt in the bag to it forcing to clump together not freeze.

The winddhield washer fluid will help break it up and keep it flowing as long as the salt is loose.

Dont hesitate to drop the bags from a high point and let gravity do its work for you.

If you buy more bagged salt you should stor it under cover if possible adnd use a dehumidifier
as bagged halite does not contain an anti caking agent unless it is stated on the bags by the company who packed the Halite.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

trqjnky;1146938 said:


> is this true? i have a bunch of bags that are clumps of solid salt... i need honest answers before i ruin 40 dollars worth of salt.


ya it does work. i did it last year, i was out plowing for almost 2 days before we started to salt. i was around zero and everything froze solid. i think i dumped about 4 gallons on it and about 20-30 minutes later i was able to spread it.


----------

